# So many groomers, so little time...



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a mentor who is going to help me learn basic grooming so I can take care of my two fur kids myself. But in the meantime I need to find a reputable groomer to care of Grinch feet, fuzzy ears, and straggly feathers. How do I choose one? A local pet store used to groom Boswell, but I’d rather not go back there. Is there a way to find someone who is particularly knowledgable about the dos and don’ts for Goldens?


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

I've found over the years (and several groomers) that they will ask very specifically what you want trimmed, and how. I would ask friends or neighbors for recommendations in your area--even google pet grooming in your area, and read the reviews. I have taken Maya to Petsmart, but I think it stresses her out a bit, so I've found a local groomer recommended by a friend that takes in alot fewer dogs


----------

